# should i get older ones or younger ones to train



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am getting some goats come spring and i've been wondering... should i get some older ones and train them and breed the good ones or get young ones to start with? 
any training tips will be welcome too!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well.... if you get young ones or try breeding, they won't be ready for your summer trip.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi. Do you have some goats that are trained to drive now? What I have found to work best for us , to hitch a trained draft goat with a beginner.
I use my cart with the three shafts to do this. It is the easiest way to train a new beginner . Make sure the experienced draft goat knows all the commands well.

Happy driving!

Bambi

www.draftgoats.com


----------

